# Déu vos guard



## .Jordi.

Déu vos guard!

Volia preguntar-us d'una petita cosa. Com us sembla la salutació "Déu vos guard"? Cuan era a Barcelona, a vegades ho deia als meves amics que sempre em deien que no ho digués. Em deian que és una expresió del poble i que la gent normalment ja no ho usa...
I vosaltres? Que creieu? Encara utilitzeu aquesta forma de la salutció? Graciés por la vostra ajuda!

Que tingeu un molt bon dia!


----------



## NoOrK

Hola! 

El meu consell, es que utilitzis aquesta "*expressió*" en pobles de una parla catalana més "nativa" "més d'arrel original". T'explico, a Barcelona per exemple, que ja és una ciutat molt “avançada”, l’expressió "Déu vos guard" depèn de a quí li diguis, podria fins hi tot significar un context de "humor".

Així que, el meu consell definitiu és: Aquesta expressió la pots fer servir a tota Catalunya, la getn sap el que és en cada zona i t'entendran. Ara bé, als joves els hi resulta una mica graciosa, però els adults t'entendran perfectament sense riure ni cap altre bajanada.

(bajanada = tonteria)

Espero que m'hagi explicat, que m'he confós una mica. Vinga, saluts i sort!


----------



## .Jordi.

Bones NoOrk!

Gràcies per la teva resposta. La veritat és que a mi em fa molta gràcia utilitzar aquesta expressió, encara que sé que a la gent li pot semblar una mica inadecuada...
Havent llegint això http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Pantheon/8883/lexic25a.html
he de dir que no entenc per que la gent ja ho usa tan com abans... 
Doncs res, altra vegada gràcies, NoOrk .

Per cert, disculpa el meu català, ja ho sé que és fatal .


----------



## jester.

.Jordi. said:


> Per cert, disculpa el meu català, ja ho sé que és fatal .




Al menos es  perfectamente comprensible para mí, aunque yo no sé mucho del catalán, así que no te preocupes demasiado.


----------



## NoOrK

No passa res home ! De les errades se'n aprèn ! 

Continua així !


----------



## Mei

.Jordi. said:


> Bones NoOrk!
> 
> Gràcies per la teva resposta. La veritat és que a mi em fa molta gràcia utilitzar aquesta expressió, encara que sé que a la gent li pot semblar una mica inadecuada...
> Havent llegint això http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Pantheon/8883/lexic25a.html
> he de dir que no entenc per que la gent ja ho usa tan com abans...
> Doncs res, altra vegada gràcies, NoOrk .
> 
> Per cert, disculpa el meu català, ja ho sé que és fatal .



De fet, a mi em faria molta gràcia si m'ho diguessis però entenc que es una expressió en desús.   



> Per cert, disculpa el meu català, ja ho sé que és fatal .



I ara! El teu català està molt bé, ànims! 

Salut joves!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

.Jordi. said:


> Cuan era a Barcelona, a vegades ho deia als meves amics que sempre em deien que no ho digués. Em deian que és una expresió del poble i que la gent normalment ja no ho usa...


 
Un consell que espero que no sigui inoportú en el context d'aquest fòrum: et suggereixo que no facis cas del barceloní o de qualsevol persona que et digui que una certa paraula o expressió "és de poble". Si que és cert que "Déu vos guard" ha caigut en desús*, però jo juraria que ha caigut en desús de Salses a Guardamar i de Fraga a Maó i no només a Barcelona.

M'agradaria saber quin és el criteri que fan servir aquells que afirmen que una expressió és "de poble" o certs mallorquins quan diuen que una cosa fa "de pagès". Normalment ho diuen despectivament (ho sé perquè aquesta experiència l'han tinguda molt amics meus "de comarques" quan han estat aquí) i penso que no té cap fonament lingüístic.

Una salutació a Polònia, Jordi, i endavant amb el teu català! 

*A mi "Déu vos guard" em remet directament a aquelles rajoles que algunes persones tenen penjades de decoració en els rebedors


----------



## Lumia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Un consell que espero que no sigui inoportú en el context d'aquest fòrum: et suggereixo que no facis cas del barceloní o de qualsevol persona que et digui que una certa paraula o expressió "és de poble". Si que és cert que "Déu vos guard" ha caigut en desús*, però jo juraria que ha caigut en desús de Salses a Guardamar i de Fraga a Maó i no només a Barcelona.
> 
> M'agradaria saber quin és el criteri que fan servir aquells que afirmen que una expressió és "de poble" o certs mallorquins quan diuen que una cosa fa "de pagès". Normalment ho diuen despectivament (ho sé perquè aquesta experiència l'han tinguda molt amics meus "de comarques" quan han estat aquí) i penso que no té cap fonament lingüístic.


 
Completament d'acord. 

Suposo que, com que les zones més rurals s'apunten més tard als canvis lingüístics (ara amb els mitjans de comunicació caldrà revisar completament la teoria de les ones en els canvis lingüístics) i en moltes zones la població ha quedat envellida perquè el jovent ha marxat a treballar a zones urbanes, i les generacions més grans són les que mantenen formes que cauen en desús, els únics llocs on han sentit aquestes expressions són en zones rurals.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Recupero aquest fil perquè m'agradaria preguntar-vos si aquest "Déu vos guard" l'enteneu com una salutació per dir "Hola", només, o també per dir "Adéu". 

A mi em sona sobretot per dir hola, ho sento molt al forn quan entra algú (sí, algú gran), per exemple. Per dir adéu no em resulta tan familiar.

La cosa ve que haig de traduir un "vaya con Dios" i se m'havia acudit això, però no m'acaba de sonar... Com ho veieu?

Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Recupero aquest fil perquè m'agradaria preguntar-vos si aquest "Déu vos guard" l'enteneu com una salutació per dir "Hola", només, o també per dir "Adéu".
> 
> A mi em sona sobretot per dir hola, ho sento molt al forn quan entra algú (sí, algú gran), per exemple. Per dir adéu no em resulta tan familiar.
> 
> La cosa ve que haig de traduir un "vaya con Dios" i se m'havia acudit això, però no m'acaba de sonar... Com ho veieu?
> 
> Gràcies!


 
Des de la meva ignorància, Betulina, dir-te que a mi només em sona com a sinònim d'_hola_. Abans, moltes cases, a l'entrada, tenien una rajola decorativa (sovint amb la mare de Déu de Montserrat) on deia "Déu vos guard" com a sinònim de "Benvinguts". 

A veure què diuen els altres.

Petons


----------



## ernest_

D'acord amb la Traductora.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, nois, sí, a mi també em sona així, però no sabia si era per ignorància meva. Crec que hi posaré un "adéu-siau".

Salut!


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Gràcies, nois, sí, a mi també em sona així, però no sabia si era per ignorància meva. Crec que hi posaré un "adéu-siau".
> 
> Salut!


 
Hola gent!

A mi, "Déu vos guard" em sona definitivament a "Hola". Aquesta expressió l'utilitza molt la gent gran quan entra als llocs.

Per "Vaya con Dios" potser també t'aniria bé un "Passi-ho bé".
Què us sembla?

Petonets a tots.
X:


----------



## betulina

Xerinola said:


> Per "Vaya con Dios" potser també t'aniria bé un "Passi-ho bé".
> Què us sembla?



Tens raó, Xerinola! És una bona opció, crec que hi posaré això.

Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Crec que hi posaré un "adéu-siau".


 
Tinc la intuïció que adéu-siau ve d'"aneu amb Déu si és que en teniu" (siau = si n'heu = si en teniu)

Com ho veieu?



Xerinola said:


> Per "Vaya con Dios" potser també t'aniria bé un "Passi-ho bé".
> Què us sembla?


 
Genial, Xerinola! No hi havia caigut!  Jo tiraria per aquí, Betu


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tinc la intuïció que adéu-siau ve d'"aneu amb Déu si és que en teniu" (siau = si n'heu = si en teniu)



Ui, jo no tinc gens aquesta intuïció. Em semblaria estrany que l'origen etimològic fos tan... "ateu". A mi em ve al cap, 'a déu sigueu'.


----------



## RIU

avellanainphilly said:


> Ui, jo no tinc gens aquesta intuïció. Em semblaria estrany que l'origen etimològic fos tan... "ateu". A mi em ve al cap, 'a déu sigueu'.


 
Més aviat va per aquí _amb Deu sigueu_. I de fet l'avi de la meva dona sempre et contestava _i vos amb son Fill_.


----------



## jaume60

Les expressions *Déu vos guard (hola), A Déu siau *o bé *A Déu (a reveure)* són pròpies de llocs on les religions monoteistes són dominants.

Tot i que, personalment procuro no usar-les, en tinc males experiències de la formació religiosa rebuda, l'ús popular és tan extens i intens, més d'una vegada les faig servir.

Normalment procuro dir *Bon dia*,* Bona tarda *o *Bona nit* com a salutació inicial i *A reveure* quan me'n vaig.

Mai se m'acut que és parlar incult qui faci servir les expressions que encapçala el tema.

No em preocupa massa, ara no, la imperfecció dels qui s'esforcen a fer servir la nostra parla, el què importa és que us entenc.

Jaume


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Ui, jo no tinc gens aquesta intuïció. Em semblaria estrany que l'origen etimològic fos tan... "ateu". A mi em ve al cap, 'a déu sigueu'.


 
Potser sí que era una idea molt aventurada... És que de vegades deixo anar un pèl massa la imaginació... 

Petons enormes a Philly!


----------



## pakitomedina

valgam déu!! que n'és d'estrany que expresions religioses es vagin perdent en un món cada cop més religiós com el nostre...


----------



## jaume60

pakitomedina said:


> valgam déu!! que n'és d'estrany que expresions religioses es vagin perdent en un món cada cop més religiós com el nostre...


 
No estic segur que es perdin tant


----------



## pakitomedina

les expresions o les religions??

opino que sí s'estàn perdent (totes dues), d'aquí que hi hagi hagut qui considerés "déu vos guard" com una expresió de poble o de gent gran


----------



## jaume60

pakitomedina said:


> les expresions o les religions??
> 
> opino que sí s'estàn perdent (totes dues), d'aquí que hi hagi hagut qui considerés "déu vos guard" com una expresió de poble o de gent gran


 
D'acord.


----------

